# "Bad Boys, Bad Boys, Whatcha gonna do" Contest



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

First to respond and post to this thread the answers to the following will get a little sampler from me:

1. In the beginning of the movie there is a cigar whose label is easily readable in an ashtray at Johnny Tapia's place, what was it?

2. The actor (for you to find out his name) who played Johnny Tapia was in another movie where he played a cocaine kingpin, name that movie?

3. The actor who played Alexei was in a movie where he played a creative director of a certain type of film making, name the movie?

4. The actor who played Josef (Alexei's partner, yeah the one who Tapia has cut up and put in a tube lol) was in a movie where he thought himself to be quite the movie maker and behind the camera guy, name that movie?

5. When the seige on Tapia's compound is being planned what brand cigar box is being used as the main section of the house?

6. What was I smoking while I was watching the movie?

Best of luck! o


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

if i owned the movie, i'd be done already.... :c 
would love to win a contest of yours, marc. you don't need those old stinky cigars. :tg


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

1. Montecristo - Guess
2. Blow - I love that movie
3. 8MM - also another good movie
4. 15 minutes with Robert DeNiro  Taktarov is the bomb 
5. H.Upmann
6. VR DA

I was guessing on the Cigars in the movie but at least I know my movies  Nice contest Marc.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Your watchin the on demand too!!!


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

IHT said:


> if i owned the movie, i'd be done already.... :c
> would love to win a contest of yours, marc. you don't need those old stinky cigars. :tg


LMAO! Well you could only get some of the ?'s from the movie and then you have to use the info from the movie to find out other things. Owning the movie will not give you the answer to the last ? though lol. When and if someone gets all the other answers I'll maybe give a hint about the last one.


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Is there one guess only?

1 cohiba

2 Blow

3 8mm

4 15 minutes

5 Upmann

6 Monte #2


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Marc, at least you're watching some good movies my brother. Good to see.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

OpusEx said:


> First to respond and post to this thread the answers to the following will get a little sampler from me:
> 
> 1. In the beginning of the movie there is a cigar whose label is easily readable in an ashtray at Johnny Tapia's place, what was it?
> 
> ...


1.) Cohiba
2.) Jordi Mollà - Blow
3.) Peter Stormare - 8MM
4.) Oleg Taktarov - 15 Minutes
5.) Partagas
6.) Romeo y Julietas


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Mbraud4 said:


> Is there one guess only?


Nope, guess all you want


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

1. In the beginning of the movie there is a cigar whose label is easily readable in an ashtray at Johnny Tapia's place, what was it? Cohiba

2. The actor (for you to find out his name) who played Johnny Tapia was in another movie where he played a cocaine kingpin, name that movie? Blow

3. The actor who played Alexei was in a movie where he played a creative director of a certain type of film making, name the movie? 8MM

4. The actor who played Josef (Alexei's partner, yeah the one who Tapia has cut up and put in a tube lol) was in a movie where he thought himself to be quite the movie maker and behind the camera guy, name that movie? 15 minutes

5. When the seige on Tapia's compound is being planned what brand cigar box is being used as the main section of the house? Partagas

6. What was I smoking while I was watching the movie? a cigar


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Ahh, but you guys never NAMED the actors!


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Bigwaved said:


> 1. In the beginning of the movie there is a cigar whose label is easily readable in an ashtray at Johnny Tapia's place, what was it? Cohiba
> 
> 2. The actor (for you to find out his name) who played Johnny Tapia was in another movie where he played a cocaine kingpin, name that movie? Blow
> 
> ...


LMAO! I am looking for specifics here, brand and vitola


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Ahh, but you guys never NAMED the actors!


I dont think the actor was required, he just says name that movie.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

OpusEx said:


> LMAO! I am looking for specifics here, brand and vitola


1.) Cohiba
2.) Jordi Mollà - Blow
3.) Peter Stormare - 8MM
4.) Oleg Taktarov - 15 Minutes
5.) Partagas
6.) Romeo y Julietas Double Robusto


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Ahh, but you guys never NAMED the actors!


I dont think the actors were required, he said name that movie.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Mbraud4 said:


> I dont think the actor was required, he just says name that movie.


Correct


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

1 cohiba

2 Blow

3 8mm

4 15 minutes

5 Partagas

6 Boli PC


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Ahh, but you guys never NAMED the actors!


It just said name the movie  Plus I'm lazy.... whaddya want??? :r


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

1.) Cohiba
2.) Jordi Mollà - Blow
3.) Peter Stormare - 8MM
4.) Oleg Taktarov - 15 Minutes
5.) Partagas
6.) Padron 3000


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

OpusEx said:


> LMAO! I am looking for specifics here, brand and vitola


 Okay, how about a Monte Especiale


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

1 cohiba

2 Blow

3 8mm

4 15 minutes

5 Partagas

6 Cohiba Sig VI


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

1.) Cohiba
2.) Jordi Mollà - Blow
3.) Peter Stormare - 8MM
4.) Oleg Taktarov - 15 Minutes
5.) Partagas
6.) Hoyo de Monterray Excalibur


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Mbraud4 said:


> 1 cohiba
> 
> 2 Blow
> 
> ...


Ya know I actually went to grab for one of those first, but then put it back and grabbed something else lol


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

This contest makes me want to watch the movie again!


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

1.) Cohiba
2.) Jordi Mollà - Blow
3.) Peter Stormare - 8MM
4.) Oleg Taktarov - 15 Minutes
5.) Partagas
6.) Montecristo #2

I DON'T THINK YOU GUYS KNOW HOW MUCH I WANT THESE STICKS!!!!!


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

1 cohiba

2 Blow

3 8mm

4 15 minutes

5 Partagas

6 Party short


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Somebody needs to help "T" out with my smoking preferences


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

OpusEx said:


> Ya know I actually went to grab for one of those first, but then put it back and grabbed something else lol


Ya should have smoked the Boli, awesome smokes, never have let me down...I sure hope the stick you changed it to was worth me losing this contest 

Need to go to my parents house and borrow this dvd.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Cohiba
Blow
8MM
15 minutes
Partagas
Party Lonsdale


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

1 cohiba

2 Blow

3 8mm

4 15 minutes

5 Partagas

6 PSD4


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I just got done watching it directv. All I know is the name of the Cigar lol


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

OpusEx said:


> Somebody needs to help "T" out with my smoking preferences


Hmmmmmmmmm........ a Grape White Owl?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

T said:


> Grape white owl????


That's more like it :r :r


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

1) Cohiba

2) Blow

3) 8mm

4) 15 minutes

5) Partagas

6) RASS


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

1 cohiba

2 Blow

3 8mm

4 15 minutes

5 Partagas

6 SLR A


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

1.) Cohiba
2.) Jordi Mollà - Blow
3.) Peter Stormare - 8MM
4.) Oleg Taktarov - 15 Minutes
5.) Partagas
6.) LGC Serie R Maduro


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

1 cohiba

2 Blow

3 8mm

4 15 minutes

5 Partagas

6 BBF


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

TMoneYNYY said:


> 1.) Cohiba
> 2.) Jordi Mollà - Blow
> 3.) Peter Stormare - 8MM
> 4.) Oleg Taktarov - 15 Minutes
> ...


HINT HINT.... guess a Habanos Cigar


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> HINT HINT.... guess a Habanos Cigar


:tpd:


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

1.) Cohiba
2.) Jordi Mollà - Blow
3.) Peter Stormare - 8MM
4.) Oleg Taktarov - 15 Minutes
5.) Partagas
6.) H. Uppman Double Corona


Are you sure they don't make Black & Milds down there?


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

1 cohiba

2 Blow

3 8mm

4 15 minutes

5 Partagas

6 davi latour


I love cut and paste


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

1 cohiba

2 Blow

3 8mm

4 15 minutes

5 Partagas

6 PSP2


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

1.) Cohiba
2.) Jordi Mollà - Blow
3.) Peter Stormare - 8MM
4.) Oleg Taktarov - 15 Minutes
5.) Partagas
6.) Party Lusi


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Ermo said:


> .) Cohiba
> 2.) Jordi Mollà - Blow
> 3.) Peter Stormare - 8MM
> 4.) Oleg Taktarov - 15 Minutes
> ...


You forgot to copy the #1 that I put down there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

UPDATE!!!!!!: Looks like you fixed it! Good job!


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

1 cohiba

2 Blow

3 8mm

4 15 minutes

5 Partagas

6 Upmann monarch or sir winston


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

1 cohiba

2 Blow

3 8mm

4 15 minutes

5 Partagas

6 Party 898


----------



## yachties23 (Aug 26, 2006)

1. In the beginning of the movie there is a cigar whose label is easily readable in an ashtray at Johnny Tapia's place, what was it?
Im going to guess Cohiba

2. The actor (for you to find out his name) who played Johnny Tapia was in another movie where he played a cocaine kingpin, name that movie?
Jordi Molla played Diego Delgado in Blow.

3. The actor who played Alexei was in a movie where he played a creative director of a certain type of film making, name the movie?
Peter Stormare played Dino Velvet the Snuff movie Director in 8mm.

4. The actor who played Josef (Alexei's partner, yeah the one who Tapia has cut up and put in a tube lol) was in a movie where he thought himself to be quite the movie maker and behind the camera guy, name that movie?
He was the camera crazed crook in 15 mins.

5. When the seige on Tapia's compound is being planned what brand cigar box is being used as the main section of the house?
Partagas?
6. What was I smoking while I was watching the movie?
Why not... Siglo VI


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

1.) Cohiba
2.) Jordi Mollà - Blow
3.) Peter Stormare - 8MM
4.) Oleg Taktarov - 15 Minutes
5.) Partagas
6.) Cohiba Siglo III


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

1 cohiba

2 Blow

3 8mm

4 15 minutes

5 Partagas

6 RyJ C-hill


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

1 cohiba

2 Blow

3 8mm

4 15 minutes

5 Partagas

6 Boli CG


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

1.) Cohiba
2.) Jordi Mollà - Blow
3.) Peter Stormare - 8MM
4.) Oleg Taktarov - 15 Minutes
5.) Partagas
6.) Quintero Corona


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

1.) Cohiba
2.) Jordi Mollà - Blow
3.) Peter Stormare - 8MM
4.) Oleg Taktarov - 15 Minutes
5.) Partagas
6.) Punch Churchill


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Alright, before Mike and Tanner wear their fingers to the bone! LMAO

If Tanner were to add 1 and Mike were to subtract 2 they'd both be correct


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

1 cohiba

2 Blow

3 8mm

4 15 minutes

5 Partagas

6 Cohiba Sig IV


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

OpusEx said:


> Alright, before Mike and Tanner wear their fingers to the bone! LMAO
> 
> If Tanner were to add 1 and Mike were to subtract 2 they'd both be correct


DAMN YOU AND YOUR HEAD GAMES!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Cohiba Sig I


----------



## yachties23 (Aug 26, 2006)

1 cohiba

2 Blow

3 8mm

4 15 minutes

5 Partagas

6 Por Larrañaga Petit Corona


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

1.) Cohiba
2.) Jordi Mollà - Blow
3.) Peter Stormare - 8MM
4.) Oleg Taktarov - 15 Minutes
5.) Partagas
6.) Cohiba Siglo IV


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

No, The Thirty Second Post Thing! I Had It Damn You!!!!!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

OpusEx said:


> Alright, before Mike and Tanner wear their fingers to the bone! LMAO
> 
> If Tanner were to add 1 and Mike were to subtract 2 they'd both be correct


Cohiba Sig IV, damn.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Mbraud4 said:


> 1 cohiba
> 
> 2 Blow
> 
> ...


Good man Mike! PM me your addy please 

Tanner, I'll bring you a little something next Saturday and if for some reason I don't make it I can mail it to you.

Thanks for playing guys!


----------



## yachties23 (Aug 26, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Cohiba Sig IV, damn.


Damn i said 6 first... i was close lol


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

1.) Cohiba
2.) Jordi Mollà - Blow
3.) Peter Stormare - 8MM
4.) Oleg Taktarov - 15 Minutes
5.) Partagas
6.) Siglo IV


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

OpusEx said:


> Good man Mike! PM me your addy please
> 
> Tanner, I'll bring you a little something next Saturday and if for some reason I don't make it I can mail it to you.
> 
> Thanks for playing guys!


Ahh, you don't have to do that!!!!! It was fun, anyways! I just wish there wasn't a "flood control" on here!


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Ermo said:


> 1.) Cohiba
> 2.) Jordi Mollà - Blow
> 3.) Peter Stormare - 8MM
> 4.) Oleg Taktarov - 15 Minutes
> ...


Damn!!


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice smoke choice, havent had a IV yet but have loved the VI's ive smoked.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

what, I get up for some ice cream and it's over?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Ermo said:


> 1.) Cohiba
> 2.) Jordi Mollà - Blow
> 3.) Peter Stormare - 8MM
> 4.) Oleg Taktarov - 15 Minutes
> ...


Coat tailer...


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Coat tailer...


??????????


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Ermo said:


> ??????????


????????

Sounds like this Herf is goin' to be fun! I'll bring some sticks for you, too!


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Congrats Mike!!

I swear I posted my answer but didn't see it was over, 6 minus 2 isn't too hard to figure out, I'm just slow!!

Sorry.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Ermo said:


> Congrats Mike!!
> 
> I swear I posted my answer but didn't see it was over, 6 minus 2 isn't too hard to figure out, I'm just slow!!
> 
> Sorry.


Yea, I had it in too, but the "flood control" wouldn't let me for 30 seconds, so... DAMN!


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I thought of it really fast...


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

IHT said:


> if i owned the movie, i'd be done already.... :c
> would love to win a contest of yours, marc. you don't need those old stinky cigars. :tg


*Ditto!*


----------

